# Star Trek: Into Darkness - Der junge Wilde - James T. Kirk im exklusiven Video



## FlorianStangl (3. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Into Darkness - Der junge Wilde - James T. Kirk im exklusiven Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Into Darkness - Der junge Wilde - James T. Kirk im exklusiven Video


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (3. Mai 2013)

Kirk!


----------



## Drakonis155 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich find den Reboot toll! Ok es ist nicht Shatner als Kirk und nicht Nimoy als Spock(upps der ist ja im 1 teil dabei)! Aber die Geschichtsveränderung durch eingriff eines Zeitreisenden im 1 Teil ist doch etwas Star Trek typisches! Von diesem standpunkt aus find ichs ok! Ich hoffe halt das sollte ne Serie kommen, die Crew auch ab und an Probleme ohne Action löst! Wie in den Golden Series halt! Aber die Darsteller sind mir bisher sympathisch! Bin schon voll aus den Häuschen wegen dem neuen! Hoffe es wird ein Erfolg!


----------



## Oli22 (4. Mai 2013)

Zachary Quinto...........HEEERRRROOOOOSSSS =D


----------



## CaptProton (6. Mai 2013)

Drakonis155 schrieb:


> Ich find den Reboot toll! Ok es ist nicht Shatner als Kirk und nicht Nimoy als Spock(upps der ist ja im 1 teil dabei)! Aber die Geschichtsveränderung durch eingriff eines Zeitreisenden im 1 Teil ist doch etwas Star Trek typisches! Von diesem standpunkt aus find ichs ok! Ich hoffe halt das sollte ne Serie kommen, die Crew auch ab und an Probleme ohne Action löst! Wie in den Golden Series halt! Aber die Darsteller sind mir bisher sympathisch! Bin schon voll aus den Häuschen wegen dem neuen! Hoffe es wird ein Erfolg!


 
Die Veränderungen sind aber total unlogisch.... man kann damit vielleicht die Veränderungen von Kirk erklären, aber was ist mit den Rest des Universums?
Warum sind die Sternenflottenschiffe so groß? Die USS Kelvin ist größer als die Enterprise D von Captain Picard. Die Enterprise von Pine ist 4x so groß wie die Enterprise von Shatner.
Warum schicken sie das FLAGSCHIFF der Sternenflotte auf eine Mission nur mit Kadetten? 
Warum konnte Spock (Nimoy) die Vernichtung von Vulcan sehen? Das wäre nur Möglich gewesen wenn er auf einen Mond von Vulcan gestanden hat, aber wie sagte so schön Spock "Vulcan hat aber keinen Mond"

Die Sternenflottenschiffe müssen auch verdammt viel schneller sein. Mit Warp 9,9 würde man knapp 60 Stunden brauchen nach Vulcan (Epsilon Erdiani System) und nicht die paar Minuten


----------



## Cicero (6. Mai 2013)

Drakonis155 schrieb:


> Ich find den Reboot toll! ...


 
Anfangs fand´ ich den Reboot auch gut. Nicht zuletzt öffnet er viele Türen für neue Handlungsstränge bei dem doch arg in die Jahre gekommenen Star Trek- Plot. Nach den jetztigen Trailern des neuen Films rudere ich aber allmählich zurück. Warum? Weil es scheinbar auf 08/15 Krach Boom- Action- Filme hinausläuft, völlig austauschbar mit anderen Filmen dieser Sorte. Schnelle Schnitte, laute Musik und platte Dialogen, etc. 

Schaue dir einfach mal die Filme in letzter Zeit an: Egal ob Avengers, Transformers oder jetzt Star Trek...Eine außerirdische Macht zerstört möglichst effektvoll eine computergenerierte Stadt... GÄHN....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2013)

Cicero schrieb:


> Schaue dir einfach mal die Filme in letzter Zeit an: Egal ob Avengers, Transformers oder jetzt Star Trek...Eine außerirdische Macht zerstört möglichst effektvoll eine computergenerierte Stadt... GÄHN....


 *hust*...
Was soll an dem "STAR TREK INTO DARKNESS"-Antagonisten bitte schön außerirdisch sein ?! 
Und nur so nebenbei: Die (Teil)-Zerstörung von London und San Francisco - wie im Trailer angedeutet - bildet nicht den Kern des neuen Films. Da steckt schon etwas mehr dahinter.


----------



## Zerth (11. Mai 2013)

> Die Sternenflottenschiffe müssen auch verdammt viel schneller sein. Mit Warp 9,9 würde man knapp 60 Stunden brauchen nach Vulcan (Epsilon Erdiani System) und nicht die paar Minuten


 
Das ist der einzige Punkt, den ich wirklich problematisch finde. Fuer Entfernungen, bei denen man in den alten Teilen Wochen oder Monate brauchte, sind es jetzt Minuten. Kronos-Erde unter 60 min mit kaputtem warpantrieb? WTF? Das macht auch rein logisch keinen Sinn


----------



## Peter23 (11. Mai 2013)

Zerth schrieb:


> Das ist der einzige Punkt, den ich wirklich problematisch finde. Fuer Entfernungen, bei denen man in den alten Teilen Wochen oder Monate brauchte, sind es jetzt Minuten. Kronos-Erde unter 60 min mit kaputtem warpantrieb? WTF? Das macht auch rein logisch keinen Sinn


 
Noch schlimmer: Man kann sich ohne Probleme von der Erde bis nach Kronos beamen.
Raumschiffe sind jetzt eigentlich unnötig.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2013)

CaptProton schrieb:


> Die Veränderungen sind aber total unlogisch.... man kann damit vielleicht die Veränderungen von Kirk erklären, aber was ist mit den Rest des Universums?
> Warum sind die Sternenflottenschiffe so groß? Die USS Kelvin ist größer als die Enterprise D von Captain Picard. Die Enterprise von Pine ist 4x so groß wie die Enterprise von Shatner.
> Warum schicken sie das FLAGSCHIFF der Sternenflotte auf eine Mission nur mit Kadetten?
> Warum konnte Spock (Nimoy) die Vernichtung von Vulcan sehen? Das wäre nur Möglich gewesen wenn er auf einen Mond von Vulcan gestanden hat, aber wie sagte so schön Spock "Vulcan hat aber keinen Mond"



Er wäre schön wenn die Moserer sich auch mal den Film oder zumindest mal Star Trek überhaupt _genau _ansehen würden um ihre Argumentationen selbst zu widerlegen

Die Größe der Enterprise lässt sich mit dem Verlust der Kelvin durch ein riesiges Alienschiff unbekannter Herkunft erklären, der die halt mal *ebenso *zerbröselt hat, ähnlich den Waffen und Schiffen aus DS9 die man gegen die Borg entwickelt hat, wodurch auch der Stapellauf verschoben wurde, der bei der Enterprise Prime 2245 war, also 13 Jahre nach hinten
Da Nero vorher nicht bei der Sternenflotte angerufen hat, nen Fax oder ne Email geschickt oder denen zumindest auf die Facebook Pinwand gepostet hat, kam der Angriff äußerst überraschend, was macht man also bei einem Überraschungsangriff wenn man nicht die nötigen Mannschaften hat? Nehmen was da ist, außerdem hat man das schon in Zorn des Khan gemacht, ist also wie so oft schon da gewesen und nichts was man sich für ST11 aus den Fingern gesaugt hat
Auch wenn Vulkan keinen Mond hat, so hat das Sternensystem aber mehrere Planeten, ist auch nicht neu ...
Auch ist es nicht sonderlich neu das die Raumschiffe in Star Trek in keiner Form an die Tabellen halten die man so kennt, sondern nur schnell fliegen wie es in den Plot passt, siehe hier:
Warpgeschwindigkeit – Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki

 Ich sags ja nicht gern, aber es beweißt sich wieder das man den Film nicht schlecht argumentieren kann und logischer als sich so mancher eingestehen will, bzw. die Unlogik schon massenhaft in den Jahren davor vor kam


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Die Größe der Enterprise lässt sich mit dem Verlust der Kelvin durch ein riesiges Alienschiff unbekannter Herkunft erklären, der die halt mal *ebenso *zerbröselt hat,


Schade, daß die Frage war, wieso *die Kelvin selbst* größer war.



> Da Nero vorher nicht bei der Sternenflotte angerufen hat, nen Fax oder ne Email geschickt oder denen zumindest auf die Facebook Pinwand gepostet hat, kam der Angriff äußerst überraschend, was macht man also bei einem Überraschungsangriff wenn man nicht die nötigen Mannschaften hat? Nehmen was da ist,


Scheinbar waren ja noch andere da, wie man an den Wracks vor Vulkan sieht.



> Auch wenn Vulkan keinen Mond hat, so hat das Sternensystem aber mehrere Planeten, ist auch nicht neu ...


So nah, wie Vulkan im Film dargestellt wird, stellt sich aber schon die Frage, wo denn genau dieser Planet ist, wenn a) Vulkan keinen Mond hat und b) sein Zwillingsplanet T'Kut eben nicht Delta Vega heißt.



> Auch ist es nicht sonderlich neu das die Raumschiffe in Star Trek in keiner Form an die Tabellen halten die man so kennt, sondern nur schnell fliegen wie es in den Plot passt, siehe hier:
> Warpgeschwindigkeit – Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki


Nun, für die ENT könnte man noch argumentieren, daß man damals noch Änderungen an der Warp Skala gemacht hatte - beispielsweise der heutige Erd-Kalender wurde ja auch nicht an einem Tag erschaffen, sondern über Jahrhunderte entwickelt.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ich sags ja nicht gern, aber es beweißt sich wieder das man den Film nicht schlecht argumentieren kann und logischer als sich so mancher eingestehen will, bzw. die Unlogik schon massenhaft in den Jahren davor vor kam


Aber derart massiv gegen jeden Sinn und Verstand plothole-t sich Star Trek erst seit dem Reboot durchs All.

Nehmen wir doch einfach mal sämtliche Fragen, die mir bei der Eröffnungs Sequenz aus "Into Darkness" aufgefallen sind:

[*vorsicht Spoiler!!*]

1.
Es gibt die oberste Direktive. Diese besagt, daß man sich als Sternenflotten Angehöriger nicht in die natürliche Entwicklung anderer Planeten und Zivilisationen einmischen darf, Was besonders für pre-Warp Zivilisationen gilt.

So. Nun haben Kirk und Pille nichts Besseres zu tun, als Kontakt mit eben einer solchen Zivilisation aufzunehmen, was mindestens durch deren Sprach-Akzent dazu führen wird, daß diese merken, daß es Leute "von außerhalb" gibt - wo auch immer dieses "außerhalb" ist. Zudem werden sie sich auch die Frage stellen, wo diese denn hingegangen sind.

Dann ist da dieser Eingriff in den Vulkan. Indem man diesen am Ausbruch hindert, verstößt man gegen die oberste Direktive.
Wenn man sich also im Nachhinein über die Rettung Spocks als Verstoß aufregt, muß man die Beeinflussung des Vulkans ebenso kritisieren (genauso wie auch die Kontaktaufnahme zu den Einheimischen).

2.
Die Enterprise kann tauchen.
Ein Raumschiff, welches dafür gebaut wurde, um Gefahren des Weltalls zu trotzen (Kälte, Vakuum, Luftdichte, Fortbewegung im Vakuum) kann sich also auch im Wasser fortbewegen? 

Man bedenke:
a) Wärme Entwicklung kann im Weltall problemlos entsorgt werden, da es dort sehr, sehr kalt ist.
Wärme Entwicklung im Wasser heizt das umgebende Wasser auf. Für einen längeren Aufenthalt im Wasser müßte die Enterprise dementsprechend ihre Außenhülle kühlen, damit der See nicht irgendwann anfängt zu kochen.
Was übrigens auch wieder die natürliche Entwicklung des Sees beeinflußt. 

b) Die Enterprise müßte wasserdicht sein. Bei Luftschleusen etc sicherlich gegeben - aber was ist mit irgendwelchen Abgas- oder sonstigen Entsorgungsöffnungen? Und was ist mit Tang, Kieseln, die sich irgendwo verklemmen etc?

c) Wasserdruck kontra Vakuum Unterdruck - ich würde spontan denken, daß das für die Hülle einen komplett anderen grundsätzlichen Aufbau bedeutet.

d) Funktioniert der Impuls Antrieb eigentlich sinnvoll unter Wasser?


3. Sonstiges

- Selbst wenn die Enterprise im Wasser ist, ist sie immer noch sichtbar. Erst recht, wenn im Innern diese Reboot-Festtagsbeleuchtung eingeschaltet ist. Da braucht doch nur ein Einheimischer mal ins Wasser zu gucken: schwupp: Enterprise gesehen.

- Selbst wenn Kirk sagt: "Jup, oberste Direktive, alles klar. Bye Spock." und nicht auftaucht:
Wie kommt die Enterprise dann aus dem See? 

- Wieso ist die Enterprise überhaupt in dem See? Wieso fliegt man nicht nur in einem Shuttle runter, was wesentlich unauffälliger ist?

- Wieso kann man in einem Vulkan nicht beamen, während das beim Entstehen eines schwarzen Lochs im Vulkan mit amoklaufender Gravitation im vorhergehenden Film kein Problem war?
Wieso verschanzt man sich im Wasser, von dem aus man nicht beamen kann?

- Was ist mit dem Wasserstand des Sees, der durch das Eintauchen der Enterprise ja erhöht sein müsste? Das fällt keinem der Einheimischen auf?


[*Spoiler Ende*]

Hab ich das eigentlich richtig mitbekommen, daß in "into Darkness" jemand über 85 Lichtjahre weit gebeamt wird ...? 
Da stellt sich ja nicht nur die Frage, wieso _Gott _ein Raumschiff braucht, sondern wieso _überhaupt noch jemand_ ein Raumschiff braucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> 1.
> Es gibt die oberste Direktive. Diese besagt, daß man sich als Sternenflotten Angehöriger nicht in die natürliche Entwicklung anderer Planeten und Zivilisationen einmischen darf, Was besonders für pre-Warp Zivilisationen gilt.
> 
> So. Nun haben Kirk und Pille nichts Besseres zu tun, als Kontakt mit eben einer solchen Zivilisation aufzunehmen, was mindestens durch deren Sprach-Akzent dazu führen wird, daß diese merken, daß es Leute "von außerhalb" gibt - wo auch immer dieses "außerhalb" ist. Zudem werden sie sich auch die Frage stellen, wo diese denn hingegangen sind.
> ...


In der gesamten STAR TREK-Historie wurde mehr als nur einmal eine Alienrasse vor deren Auslöschung gerettet (man denke nur an diverse VOY- und TNG-Episoden), wider natürlichen Umständen. Und jetzt stört man sich im neuen Film daran ? Seltsame Welt... 


Worrel schrieb:


> 2.
> Die Enterprise kann tauchen.
> Ein Raumschiff, welches dafür gebaut wurde, um Gefahren des Weltalls zu trotzen (Kälte, Vakuum, Luftdichte, Fortbewegung im Vakuum) kann sich also auch im Wasser fortbewegen?
> 
> ...


Die Frage sollte man sich erst gar nicht stellen. In einer VOY-Episode, in der es um einen völlig mit Wasser überzogenen Planeten handelte, konnte sogar ein schlichtes Shuttle dem feuchten Element widerstehen.


Worrel schrieb:


> 3. Sonstiges
> 
> - Selbst wenn die Enterprise im Wasser ist, ist sie immer noch sichtbar. Erst recht, wenn im Innern diese Reboot-Festtagsbeleuchtung eingeschaltet ist. Da braucht doch nur ein Einheimischer mal ins Wasser zu gucken: schwupp: Enterprise gesehen.


Das Schiff hat bekannterweise Sensoren, hätten also jederzeit den richtige Zeitpunkt abwarten können, um ungesehen aus dem See wieder aufzutauchen. Doch mit der Rettung Spocks war das in den Augen Kirks zweitrangig.


Worrel schrieb:


> - Wieso ist die Enterprise überhaupt in dem See? Wieso fliegt man nicht nur in einem Shuttle runter, was wesentlich unauffälliger ist?


In dem Zusammenhang könnte man auch immer wieder die Frage stellen, warum in ST-Serien-Episode XYZ mal auf ein Shuttle, mal auf den Transporter zurückgegriffen wird. Die Antwort: Reine Willkür.


Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso kann man in einem Vulkan nicht beamen, während das beim Entstehen eines schwarzen Lochs im Vulkan mit amoklaufender Gravitation im vorhergehenden Film kein Problem war?


Bei der Zerstörung Vulkans hat Chekov manuell eingegriffen, sonst wären ja Kirk und Sulu längst Matsche.
Und anhand des einminüten Clips wird darauf hingewiesen, dass die Magnetfelder ein Beamen verhindern. Siehe STAR TREK VI, wo auf Rura Penthe auch kein Beamen von Kirk und McCoy möglich war, bis sie außerhalb des Magnetfeldes raus waren.


Worrel schrieb:


> - Was ist mit dem Wasserstand des Sees, der durch das Eintauchen der Enterprise ja erhöht sein müsste? Das fällt keinem der Einheimischen auf?


Ich glaube du traust einer Rasse auf dem Stand von Eingeborenen oder gar Steinzeitmenschen ein bisschen zuviel Verständnis für Physik zu.  Als ob diese den Unterschied großartig merken würden.


----------



## soranPanoko (12. Mai 2013)

> Schade, daß die Frage war, wieso *die Kelvin selbst* größer war.



Es gibt keine Kononischen Daten über die größe der Kelvin, die der (neuen) Enterprise usw, usf. deswegen lässt sich das höchstens schätzen, was bei aussenaufnahmen ohne genaue Daten über entfernung usw und ohne daten über irgendetwas in der umgebung vollkommen unmöglich ...

Das einzigste was man weiss, ist, dass dort ~800 Personen drinnen waren... das sind zwar mehr als auf der alten Enerprise (400) jdoch weiss man weder auf was für einer Mission sie war noch sonstetwas.
Auf der Enterprise D waren standartgemäß ~1000 Leute an Bord, jedoch konnte sie je nach bedarf bis 5000 Leute ohne Probleme aufnehmen ...


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In der gesamten STAR TREK-Historie wurde mehr als nur einmal eine Alienrasse vor deren Auslöschung gerettet (man denke nur an diverse VOY- und TNG-Episoden), wider natürlichen Umständen. Und jetzt stört man sich im neuen Film daran ? Seltsame Welt...


Wenn man das "Waah, die  haben uns gesehen" thematisiert, darf man das "Wir haben sie vor den sicheren Tod gerettet" nicht ignorieren - beides sind Verstöße gegen die oberste Direktive.

Außerdem hätte man beim Drehbuchschreiben eben völlig auf die "Tauchstation" der Enterprise verzichten können, indem man eben die Diskussion über die oberste Direktive auf der Brücke der Enterprise darüber führt, ob man den Vulkan am Ausbruch hindert oder eben nicht.



> Die Frage sollte man sich erst gar nicht stellen. In einer VOY-Episode, in der es um einen völlig mit Wasser überzogenen Planeten handelte, konnte sogar ein schlichtes Shuttle dem feuchten Element widerstehen.


ein einzelnes Shuttle wasserfest zu machen (und ggfalls mit einem zusätzlichen Antrieb zu versorgen) ist wesentlich weniger aufwendig als ein ganzes Raumschiff. Und macht auch wesentlich mehr Sinn: Raumschiff für Reisen zwischen Planeten <-> Shuttle für Reisen auf dem Planeten



> Das Schiff hat bekannterweise Sensoren, hätten also jederzeit den richtige Zeitpunkt abwarten können, um ungesehen aus dem See wieder aufzutauchen.


Na hoffentlich werden die nicht von den Magnetfeldern im Vulkan gestört.
Und hoffentlich wacht nicht zufällig einer auf und schaut, was da los ist, wenn Mengen an Kubikmetern Wasser zusammen platschen, als die Enterprise auftaucht ...



> In dem Zusammenhang könnte man auch immer wieder die Frage stellen, warum in ST-Serien-Episode XYZ mal auf ein Shuttle, mal auf den Transporter zurückgegriffen wird. Die Antwort: Reine Willkür.


Je nachdem ergibt es sich aber auch logisch aus dem Zusammenhang. zB Vulkan verschmutzt die Atmosphäre derart, daß Beamen nicht möglich ist => Shuttle



> Bei der Zerstörung Vulkans hat Chekov manuell eingegriffen, sonst wären ja Kirk und Sulu längst Matsche.


Ich meinte eigentlich das Beamen des Vulkan Rates. Und selbst wenn: Chekov ist doch jetzt auch an Bord. Wo ist das Problem?



> Siehe STAR TREK VI, wo auf Rura Penthe auch kein Beamen von Kirk und McCoy möglich war, bis sie außerhalb des Magnetfeldes raus waren.


Womit wir wieder bei der Frage wären, wieso sie die Enterprise da parken, von wo aus sie nicht beamen können und wie denn eigentlich der ursprüngliche Plan war, Spock wieder an Bord zu bekommen.



> Ich glaube du traust einer Rasse auf dem Stand von Eingeborenen oder gar Steinzeitmenschen ein bisschen zuviel Verständnis für Physik zu.  Als ob diese den Unterschied großartig merken würden.


 Ich denke schon daß Zusammenhänge wie "Viel Leuchtwasser machen Feuerberg aus" von Steinzeitmenschen erfassst werden könnten.


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Mai 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer: Man kann sich ohne Probleme von der Erde bis nach Kronos beamen.
> Raumschiffe sind jetzt eigentlich unnötig.


 
Das geile ist einfach, dass Spock Scotty die Formel zum Transwarp-Beamen gegeben hat, die er erst noch erfinden wird... hat er sie also gar nicht erfunden? 

Achja, aber was das Beamen angeht: 
Wann das Beamen funktioniert und wann nicht, wird doch immer hardcore zurecht gebogen, um Situationen zu rechtfertigen... mal kann jemand im freien Fall gebeamt werden, mal nicht. Mal kann jemand extrem weit gebeamt werden, mal kann er nicht erfasst werden, weil er in einer Höhle ist.
Wenn man schon bei Star Trek 1 (der neue) guckt, Spock rettet die ältesten der Vulkanier aus der Höhle, weil sie daraus nicht gebeamt werden können. Wozu musste er denn da hin laufen? usw.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Schade, daß die Frage war, wieso *die Kelvin selbst* größer war.
> 
> Scheinbar waren ja noch andere da, wie man an den Wracks vor Vulkan sieht.
> 
> ...


 
- Wie schon andere Gesagt, es waren halt 800+ Personen an Bord, d.h. nicht das auch 800+ der Mannschaft angehörten und wir wissen ja auch nicht was die Mission der Kelvin war und es ist auch nicht mal so ungewöhnlich das Nicht-Kriegschiffe größer sind als Kriegsschiffe
- Wie man im Film aber mehr als deutlich sieht, waren die auch mit Kadetten besetzt, nur das man auf der Big-E die Handbremse noch angezogen hatte
- mal abgesehen davon das man sich im Zweifelsfall da raus reden kann dann Delta Vega der Irdische und T'Kut der Vulkanische Name ist, ähnlich wie beim Uluru, wissen wir aber auch nichts über die Natur des Vukanischen Systems, mal ab davon das die im ersten Film auch mal Monde über Vulkan aufgehängt haben, da ist ein Planet der der Vulkan-Bahn so nahe kommt auch eher harmlos
- Zwei Dinge: 1. Scroll mal runter, das da ENT so viel auftaucht ist nur so, weil man da eine andere Skala verwendet als bei TNG und ich das erste genommen habe weil ich dachte das eh runtergescrollt wird 
Warpgeschwindigkeit – Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki
2. schlechtes Beispiel der Mensch hat schon früh ziemlich genau gewusst wie man ein Jahr misst


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> - mal abgesehen davon das man sich im Zweifelsfall da raus reden kann dann Delta Vega der Irdische und T'Kut der Vulkanische Name ist, ähnlich wie beim Uluru, wissen wir aber auch nichts über die Natur des Vukanischen Systems,


... abgesehen von der genauen Anzahl der Planeten, deren Umlaufbahnen, Asteroidengürtel ...:
=> 40-Eridani-System – Memory Alpha, das Star Trek Wiki

mal ab davon das die im ersten Film auch mal Monde über Vulkan aufgehängt haben, da ist ein Planet der der Vulkan-Bahn so nahe kommt auch eher harmlos
- Zwei Dinge: 1. Scroll mal runter, das da ENT so viel auftaucht ist nur so, weil man da eine andere Skala verwendet als bei TNG und ich das erste genommen habe weil ich dachte das eh runtergescrollt wird  [/quote]
Ja danke, hab ich ja auch gemacht. Nur hab ich nun mal bloß für die ENT ein entsprechendes Argument. 



> 2. schlechtes Beispiel der Mensch hat schon früh ziemlich genau gewusst wie man ein Jahr misst


Nein ein gutes Beispiel, weil bspweise im ursprünglichen römische Kalender der Januar anfangs 29 Tage hatte, das Jahr nur 355 Tage, und bei der Ausführung der Schaltregelung des julianischen Kalenders Fehler gemacht wurden - von Exoten wie dem Mayakalender mit 18 20er Monaten mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Zerth (12. Mai 2013)

> 2.
> Die Enterprise kann tauchen.
> Ein Raumschiff, welches dafür gebaut wurde, um Gefahren des Weltalls zu trotzen (Kälte, Vakuum, Luftdichte, Fortbewegung im Vakuum) kann sich also auch im Wasser fortbewegen?
> 
> ...


 Falsch  

 Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der beste Isolator ist Vakuum. Die einzige Moeglichkeit eines realen Raumschiffs Waerme abzufuehren, ist durch Strahlung. Aus diesem Grund ist die Abfuehrung von Waerme eine der grossen Probleme von Raumschiffen. Es gibt immer ein hohes Risiko, dass die Crew gegrillt wird. 

Dagegen ist Wasser ein hervorragender Waermeleiter. Kuehlung ist dh. das letzte Problem bei einem getauchten Raumschiff.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2013)

Naja, mit "wissen" sind bei Star Trek freilich nur die Quellen gemeint die man auch irgendwann mal in der Serie gesehen oder gehört hat, da jeder wie er Lustig ist, siehe z.B. die Destiny Romanreihe in der am Ende 



Spoiler



die Borg keine Bedrohung mehr darstellen, besiegt kann man nicht wirklich sagen, aber sie tauchen dennoch in STO auf


Nur extrem wenige Dinge aus dem EU hat es auch in den Kanon geschaft, wie Uhuras Vorname, aber den Rest kann man an einer Hand abzählen

Und zu den Kalendern möchte ich dann aber auch auf solche Bauwerke wie Stonehenge bzw. ähnliche verweisen, bei denen an einen Bestimmten Tag, meistens Sommer/Winter-Sonnenwende oder Tag/Nacht-Gleiche, oder das Solarium Augusti, was kein Assitoasterladen in Wolfsburg ist, oder auch den Antikytheramechanismus verweisen

Und zu der Warpskala, naja, man hatte da auch schon in TOS geschwindigkeiten von Warp 10+, wie z.B. das Orionische Schiff in Reise nach Babel oder der Letzten Folge von TNG, wo es in VOY dann aber nur bis "knapp unter 10" reicht, was halt auch von dem übertriebenen Technobabbel herrührt, also man nicht einfach komisch zählt sondern eigentlich nicht wirklich Ahnung hat wie schnell man fliegen kann


----------



## soranPanoko (12. Mai 2013)

Es gibt kein EU bei Star Trek



Spoiler



STO hat mit der Destenyreihe absolut garnichts zu tun und sind vollkommen unabhängig. In der aktuellen Bücherreihe (wozu auch Desteny gehört) werden die Borgs restlos absobiert, in STO sind sie nicht da. In der Bücherreihe stirbt Janeway irgendwann, in STO ist sie noch da.



In star Trek kümmert sich bei soetwas niemand um Kontinuität, deswegen kann man hier auch absolut nicht von einem erweiterten Kanon sprechen. Natürlich mögen einige etwas und übernehmen es dann ins Drehbuch.

Für Star Trek gilöt absolut nur das, was man in den Serien/Filmen sieht/hört. alles andere ist nicht Kanon. Dazu gehören auch gelöschte Szenen.... Alles andere, bis auf die anderen Reihen ist vollkommen voneinander losgelöst und man kann daraus nichts machen, weil sich irgendwie alles untereinander widerspricht; Teilweise auch dem Kanon (bestes Beispiel ist ja das Klingonische Reich und Romulanische in Deep Space Nine in den Alphaquadranten eingeordnet, wird aber komischerweise oft in Romanen und co. (z.b. STO) in den Betaquadranten verlegt)


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2013)

Es gibt schon ein EU, aber es ist halt so die Antipode zum EU von Star Wars, wo man halt eine Zusammhängede Geschichte hat, auch wenn nicht immer alles so der Weißheit Letzter Schluss ist

btw.: zum Spoiler


Spoiler



naja, in STO wird das ganze recht "billig" umgangen, es werden zwar viele Charaktere erwähnt, aber deren Schicksal nicht sonderlich breit beleuchtet, so weiß man zwar das Jean Luc nach Vulkan als Botschafter geht, aber das war´s auch schon



Wobei aber immerhin STO eine nette Ergänzung zum Abrahmsverse ist, denn es nimmt halt Bezug auf das Schicksal der Romulaner und Remaner nach der Explosion und was der Auslöser ist

Hmmm, relativ gesehen kann man eigentlich sagen, dass der EU eigentlich schon jeher so eine Art von Paralellwelten ist


----------



## Peter23 (12. Mai 2013)

Der Film hat wirklich ziemlich viele Logiklöcher:



Spoiler



Der Admiral weckt Kahn auf, damit der ihm mir seinem Intellekt bei dem Bau neuer Waffen helfen soll?
Ein Mann der 300 Jahre eingefroren war, der von der aktuellen technischen Entwicklung nichts mitbekommen hat?



Drauf baut das Grundgerüst des Films auf.
Sorry, das ist absoluter Blödsinn.


----------



## Peter23 (12. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> [*vorsicht Spoiler!!*]
> 
> 
> 1. Wieso ist die Enterprise überhaupt in dem See? Wieso fliegt man nicht nur in einem Shuttle runter, was wesentlich unauffälliger ist?
> ...


 
1. Das habe ich mich auch gefragt. Als die Enterprise in den See eingetaucht ist war das eine unnötige Gefahr entdeckt zu werden. Runterbeamen oder ein Shuttle wäre wesentlich sinnvoller gewesen. 

Allerdings kann ich dir die traurige Antwort geben: Dann hätte es keine ach so coole Auftauchsequenz gegeben. Schauwerte sind  J.J. eben wichtiger als Logik.

2. Siehe meine Antwort kurz über deinem Post. Die Sternenflotte ist überflüssig geworden und kann nun einmottetet werden.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn ein EU, wenn damit nicht gerade der Verband von mehreren Staaten in Europa bezeichnet wird?


----------



## Peter23 (12. Mai 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein EU, wenn damit nicht gerade der Verband von mehreren Staaten in Europa bezeichnet wird?


 
Expand Universe

Eine Erweiterung  einer Filmwelt z.B. durch Bücher, Spiele, Filme, Comics.

Die Frage ist immer ob das offiziell in die "Welt" gehört, das heißt canon ist.

Darüber können sich Fans die Köpfe einschlagen, extrem bei Star Wars.


----------



## Peter23 (12. Mai 2013)

Ob der Film gefällt hängt davon ab, ob man Star Trek Fan ist.

Schönes Video dazu:

Star Trek: Into Darkness - Die ersten 30 Minuten in der Kritik (mit Batz) - YouTube


----------



## soranPanoko (12. Mai 2013)

Peter23 schrieb:


> Expand Universe
> 
> Eine Erweiterung  einer Filmwelt z.B. durch Bücher, Spiele, Filme, Comics.
> 
> ...



Bei Star trek ist das offiziel strikt geregelt. Alles was nciht in den Serien/Filmen vorkommt ist noncanon und somit für den popo ... manche Spiele sind zwar ganz gut usw. haben aber genau den selben stellenwert wie das was ich mir ausdenke ... also garkeinen. Entsprechend sehe ich nciht, wie man hier von einem erweiterten universum reden kann.


----------



## Peter23 (12. Mai 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Bei Star trek ist das offiziel strikt geregelt. Alles was nciht in den Serien/Filmen vorkommt ist noncanon und somit für den popo ... manche Spiele sind zwar ganz gut usw. haben aber genau den selben stellenwert wie das was ich mir ausdenke ... also garkeinen. Entsprechend sehe ich nciht, wie man hier von einem erweiterten universum reden kann.


 
Das war eine Erklärung zu dem Begriff EU allgemein und die Fandiskussion bezog sich auf Star Wars.


----------



## Worrel (13. Mai 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und zu den Kalendern möchte ich dann aber auch auf solche Bauwerke wie Stonehenge bzw. ähnliche verweisen, bei denen an einen Bestimmten Tag, meistens Sommer/Winter-Sonnenwende oder Tag/Nacht-Gleiche, oder das Solarium Augusti, was kein Assitoasterladen in Wolfsburg ist, oder auch den Antikytheramechanismus verweisen


 Ja sicher gehört das auch dazu - das untermauert ja nur meine Aussage, daß der heutige Kalender mit seinen 12 x ~30 Tagen eben nicht instant fertig war, sondern sich entwickelt hat und zwischendurch mit Schalttagen, -jahren und -minuten ergänzt wurde.


----------

